# eth0 problem

## DArtagnan

Hi,

I just finished to install gentoo and during the first boot i got an error:

can not load module eepro100

and then computer freez.

I load it with the cd and commented the #eepro100 in /etc/modules.autoload

Then i was able to boot finally and i tried to config the eth0 again using the:

ifconfig eth0 {ip} netmask {netmask} but after this command the computer freez....do not response anymore so I'm forced to reboot...

Any idea?

thanks

pacman

----------

## DArtagnan

When i compiled KERNEL, i selected support for eepro100 build in <*>

It's not enough?

Do i need to do more?

----------

## klieber

Either you don't have a NIC that uses the eepro driver or there's a hardware conflict/problem with the NIC (IRQ conflict, wrong io_addr), etc.  Are you getting any error messages on boot or in your logs?

--kurt

----------

## DArtagnan

I have Intel Ethernet 10/100

Even i can run: modprobe eepro100

and i got no errors.

But: if i'll run ifconfig eth0 ip netmask it freeze my comp

----------

## rommel

try compiling the kernel with the driver as a module instead...then add it to modules.autoload and reboot and see what happens...make the changes if you can to init.d/net first too before rebooting and then run the 'rc-update add net.eth0 default' again

----------

## Guest

what changes to etc/init.d/net?

----------

